# Busy Phillips declares "I will not be killed (in Uber) tonight"



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

http://people.com/celebrity/busy-philipps-uber-scare-not-killed-tonight-instagram/


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> http://people.com/celebrity/busy-philipps-uber-scare-not-killed-tonight-instagram/


UberPOOL?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cliff notes: this (celebrity?) Got in an Uber with a creepy guy sitting in the third row behind her and her boyfriend.
I think she ordered Uber pool and was too dumb to understand what it is.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Pool?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> Pool?


DPRs (Dumb Pool Riders).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Cliff notes: this (celebrity?) Got in an Uber with a creepy guy sitting in the third row behind her and her boyfriend.
> I think she ordered Uber pool and was too dumb to understand what it is.


I know how the couple felt. When I visit LA I'm always looking to save money on hotel rooms. I usually get a room at the Motel 6 in Compton/South Central. Even though I save about $30/night it's the constant gun shots and police sirens I hear that freak me out. I guess that's what I get for being a cheap ass.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The problem is that Uber deliberately defaults everyone that signs up directly to UberPool in the app on purpose and never tells anyone what it is so when someone orders they automatically get the stupid af UberPool.

If Uber wasn't pushing pool so hard this wouldn't happen.

The good news about stories like this where a celebrity outs this pool nonsense is that people will be less likely to do pools in the future.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

It was hard not to laugh reading that.

_She continued, "Basically I was like, 'I will not be killed tonight!' and I jumped out and started screaming at this freaking creepy Uber driver. I was like, 'This is not happening. I will not be killed tonight.' "_

I'm trying to picture the look on the driver's face.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I probably should have read the entire article instead of just grazing over it, but after reading it in full, I don't really see what the effing problem is. Sounds like this woman just wanted to bash Uber. Nothing about her story says anything wrong at all took place. She talks about calling the police but what the hell were the police going to do ? Nothing happened at all.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Shes prolly allergic to poor people


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

She's high as a kite. Someone needs to call child protection services and report her for drug abuse. She likes to report people, she needs a dose of her own medicine.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Nancy Regan said "Just say No."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> Nancy Regan said "Just say No."


Just Say Yo!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Haha, so that's why Lyft is surging in Philadelphia on a Monday afternoon lol.

I really wonder if Lyft can beat Uber...There can be only one rideshare company in the end, since they're only competing on price and brand. It's true Lyft did use to do more driver verification (the mentor interviews), but they stopped it to save money as far as I know.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

yea I don't think anyone would miss her...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This topic is only relevant if we know ALL the details. It's most likely a Pool ride and whoever the *** Busy is tried to save a few bucks (or Uber led her down the road) and got exactly what she paid for. It might not have been what she wanted (call Uber Black you privileged SOB) but it is what she paid for. I am guessing that Lyft Line would give her the exact same hee bee jee bee's but she will still blame it all on Uber. I know you need your instagram moments to keep yourself in the limelight but making $hit up about what you did, who you met and how it turned out is just a cry for help from those unable to actually get a job.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

"we take allegations like this seriously". The allegation was that there was another person in the car. Uber company person said: they received feedback from teh trip that there was a second person in the car, but no further safety incident was reported. "we take allegations like this seriously"


UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This topic is only relevant if we know ALL the details. It's most likely a Pool ride and whoever the *** Busy is tried to save a few bucks (or Uber led her down the road) and got exactly what she paid for. It might not have been what she wanted (call Uber Black you privileged SOB) but it is what she paid for. I am guessing that Lyft Line would give her the exact same hee bee jee bee's but she will still blame it all on Uber. I know you need your instagram moments to keep yourself in the limelight but making $hit up about what you did, who you met and how it turned out is just a cry for help from those unable to actually get a job.


I assumed it was, since there was another person in the car. Narcissism and paranoia go hand in hand. wtf is a Busy? People pay attention to this sort of person. "I'm not going to die tonight"?!?!?!?!?

Adn the driver was relieved, as I have been at times when someone gets out right away, cuz you realize, "wow, I could have been stuck with that person the whole ride. Glad they just got out now. Let me just start the trip and end it in a few blocks so I get one more trip counted."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know how the couple felt. When I visit LA I'm always looking to save money on hotel rooms. I usually get a room at the Motel 6 in Compton/South Central. Even though I save about $30/night it's the constant gun shots and police sirens I hear that freak me out. I guess that's what I get for being a cheap ass.


Yet you don't share a room with a complete stranger !

That would be like Uber Pool.



tohunt4me said:


> Yet you don't share a room with a complete stranger !
> 
> That would be like Uber Pool.


I had a room in a hotel once,where I was accosted for change by a bum who materialized as soon as I opened my car door. Then the window I looked out of to check on my car,had a bullet hole in it


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I had a room in a hotel once,where I was accosted for change by a bum who materialized as soon as I opened my car door. Then the window I looked out of to check on my car,had a bullet hole in it


Sounds like the Holiday Inn near Hollywood Park. I spent some time there. . Great neighborhood.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

LMFAO. So many golden moments here, thx Fiddy!!! I needed a Good Friday laugh break, stressful week. Like, wtf is a "Busy" is that her real name. And is that couple living in a cave? Seriously, how do they order an UberPool if even by mistake. I'm 100% certain this silly and obviously intoxicated bimbo concocted the whole scheme to post click bait on instadork. That poor driver, he had to put up with their crazy nonsense.


----------

